# Exotic Livestock Auction-MN



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Just an FYI. These auctions are run in the spring and fall and are all-day,two day. They usually run 400-500 goats of every description and quality. Some prices from last year: decent looking % Boer does $30-$110, Pygmy does $25-$42, Reg purebred South African Boer buck $200, Obie doe $75, ADGA doelings, various breeds, $60-$80, Angora doe $25, Pygora doe $19 (poor condition).

A Toggenburg doe, Regal Zephyr grand-daughter, who had her *M and LA'ed 86 the year before went for $85. 

Friday 18 Mar starts at 11 am. Rich Prairie Livestock Exchange near Pierz 30 miles n of St. Cloud, 1/2 miles west of Pierz on 27. On Friday they will also be selling equipment, buffalo, longhorn & scotch highlands, llamas, deer, horses & ponies. They do charge admission- $7 a head but it is an interesting & educational day!


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

ATTN: Anna...I'm posting this here hoping you'll see it and reply to me. Homesteading won't let me PM all of the sudden for some reason, keeps saying I need to sign in. Please email me back. Thanks

Hi Anna, this is the second PM I'm sending, don't know if the first one came thru, cause the computer did something wierd when I sent it.

I'm from central Wisconsin and interested in this exotic sale. It would be about a 5-6 hr drive for me, but that's closer than the ones we've checked into in IA and MO. I'd like a little more info, or anything at all you can tell me about it, cause our local "exotic" sales we have around here consist of 20-30 sheep and goats, a pony or two, a handful of llamas, and TONS of chickens and butcher rabbits. I don't really want to drive that far for a joke like these are, but these only last 3-4 hours also (takes a long time for all them chickens to go thru!)

We raise fainters and are getting into boers (x's too), and also mini donkeys and a couple of large mammoth donkeys as well. So would be kind of interested in going. I'd love to get a llama, but husband says no way in he!!.

I'd appreciate your input. Thanks, Jenny www.hoofweb.com/dbarj


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

FYI: If you go to bid...be careful. We went 2 years ago and the auctioneer was less than ethical. He'd up your bid and you'd end up paying more at the check-out. There were quite a few less than happy folks. The auctioneer and the organizer are 2 different folks. I got the impression the organizer didn't realize this was going on. 

For what it's worth, we won't go back. There's enough other ways to purchase livestock without having to deal with a less than honest auctioneer. 

This guy winters in AZ and brings back a lot of junk and you have to sit through him trying to sell his JUNK while you're waiting for livestock. It's supposed to be a livestock auction...not a garage sale/flea market. 

If you're planning on attending, I'd call ahead and get some details. Also be aware you're going to have to pay $8/head just to get in the door and that doesn't guarantee you a place to sit. 

Good luck!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

LuckyG, the sale manager is Vern Pautsch, auctioneers are Byron Robyn, Bob Barker (not that one) and Les Stromberg. I don't know if they are the ones you had a problem with. Whoever it was, can you PM me so I will know- I need to know who to look out for as I go to all kinds of auctions all the time.

Did you make a complaint to the MN Attny Gen? If not, please do- ripping off people is NEVER okay.

Friday, with hooved stock is $7 as I mentioned- Sat. is $8.


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

ditto what Lucky G said.... we went to one last spring in Perham, Mn probally by the same auctioneer.
One of the last goats that was up for bid was this huge and I mean huge boer buck. On closer look he hadn't had his hooves trimed in along time. And just as he was getting the final bid for the goat, the person handling it let it drink down a 12 oz bottle of coke  So if you go go earlier for inspection and be very wary! They seem to take thier time on the animals they think will bring in the money and rush the others right thru.


----------



## TINYMARIA (May 27, 2004)

I agree with LuckyGranch & heinola honey, we purchased Flemish Giants there last year. We were just starting out with the rabbits for us. This was suppose to be our starting stock. Well we ended up having to butcher half of them because the male ended up being too old or sterile, found this out after months of trying to breed and not getting anything. and then one of the females always aborted. So, if you do go, go early to check the animals out. Nothing against the auction house, I just think some people wernt being honest. Good luck.


----------

